# Sick betta?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

My handsome blue betta seemed to be going rather wonky today... half swimming, half drifting around, sideways, rolled over. A few days ago I caught my cat drinking out of the betta bowl (which is actually a 1.5-or-so gallon glass vase - open top big enough for my cat to stick her head in) which is on the counter (bad kitty - she seems to have an affinity for fish water as she always drinks the water when i siphon my tank). Could it be because of the cat that he is sick? She didn't seem to have any interest whatsoever in the fish, just the water.

Thanks
Zoe


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would definetly do a full cleaning/water change of the tank then see what happens.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. What's the tank temp? How old is the betta? Upon the surface, sounds like ammonia poisoning (cat pee in the bowl) but cant be sure yet.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

You can always cover it with a piece of tulle fabric (the mesh stuff used for wedding veils) The fish can breath, the kitty can't get in.

I would also do a full water change and see how he acts. What and how much do you feed him? How often do you change the water?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Does his belly look large? Can you see that he has gone to the bathroom? Ok well no, not walk to the bathroom but you know hehe  Sometimes with a bad case of constipation it can make them roll to the side and float a bit.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I did a full water change, yeah, but he's still wonky. sometimes he's floating sideways at the bottom but usually he hangs out near the top. Tank temp is 79F, he's a year old, and I feed him betta pellets (2 to 3, about 3 times day) and frzn bloodworms, and I change the water every 5-10 days; even after a week it is very clear because of the plants and some snails but ammonia buildup and yadda yadda so I usually clean it every Sunday.
I don't think my cat peed in the water, she just likes to drink it.
He is kind of chubby looking, actually. I can't tell if he's been pooping or not because snail poop looks the same -.- I shall take a closer look tonight, though.

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

When I first got one of my cts from the petstore it would lay on it's side on the plants. Turned out it was swim bladder disease. 3 days of fasting knocked it right out of him.

If it's constipation I would try peas. Deshell them, and watch it because they can cloud the water if you let them rot.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

What do i do with the peas? let them sit in the water? You mean like green peas?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes green peas, preferrably frozen not canned (lots of salt in canned). Boil one and split it open and remove the outer casing. Drop the inside of the pea in just like you would food... Don't feed him anything but the pea for a day or two. And Kristian is right, they get nasty when they sit in the tank for long.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Will he eat the peas? They must be rather too big for that... Sorry for not understand this faster but peas and aquariums is something unheard for me


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I usually break mine into halves and give 1/2 at a time... not crushed up. Also, to help prevent constipation, I usually feed peas one day a week instead of "normal" food. Some are picky and don't want it, but most of mine will eat it.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes break up the pea in to itty bitty size and he will eat it up.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just put it in the microwave for a bit, enough to barely soften it (I do it in a bit of dechlorinated water), let it cool and drop it in. I don't feed my bettas peas routinely. SInce I feed a mix of live and frozen, there is not as much bloating or constipation.


----------

